# Cost of Living



## Vizulize (Feb 26, 2016)

As part of the process of making the decision about whether or not to move to South Africa, we would be grateful if the Forum could provide some guidance as to how to calculate our Cost of Living.

We are not looking for anything special - just the normal expenses that most people will incur over the course of a year. What would be most helpful is if we could have some idea of the *monthly* cost in SA Rands for 2 people for the following....

Groceries and Household
Electricity, Water, Gas, Heating
Landline, Broadband, Mobile, TV license, Satellite TV
Household insurance
Security (e.g. alarm and armed response)
Live-out part-time housekeeper (3 days per week)
Gardening service (2 days per month)
Pool service (1 day per month)

..... and the* annual* cost of the following....

Vehicle running costs for average kilometers (15,000km per year)
Healthcare - GP visits, Dentist, Optometrist (or average cost of health insurance per person)

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Viz


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

This will provide all that you need;

Cost of Living


----------



## Vizulize (Feb 26, 2016)

Jem62 said:


> This will provide all that you need


Thanks Jem, I will review the Numbeo data and post again if I need more info.

Viz


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The best resource for this is usually Expatistan: http://www.expatistan.com


----------



## Vizulize (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks LegalMan for the link to Expatistan. I will review their data today and post back if I need additional info.

Viz


----------



## Vizulize (Feb 26, 2016)

I have calculated that a monthly income of R27,000 (after tax) will cover all the expenses that I listed in my first Post on this Thread. 

*NOTE* : The amount above does *not* include rent or bond repayments as the property will be fully paid.

Like Goldilocks porridge, I still don't really know if this budget is too high; too low or just right....

Viz


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Vizulize said:


> I have calculated that a monthly income of R27,000 (after tax) will cover all the expenses that I listed in my first Post on this Thread.
> 
> *NOTE* : The amount above does *not* include rent or bond repayments as the property will be fully paid.
> 
> ...


Great! Now try www.yourtax.co.za to work out what you require before tax (and deductions).


----------

